# HSC plan



## Janice Lane (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's the plan...let me know if you have any advice.

I'm going to build some 5 frame nucs and put four HSC frames in them (probably spray them with syrup). Then I plan on putting the old queen and a frame of brood in the nuc. I will put the nuc in the place of the old hive so the work force will add to the nuc population. I will close up the hive for one night and feed sugar syrup continuously. 
Do you think I need to shake extra bees in?
I planning on doing this at the end of March.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Janice

That sounds like a good plan,I would not close them up with the frame of brood and there own queen and the nuc placed on the parent hives stand. they will more than likely stay. when you go to make the divide I would wait till they are working good bring in lots of pollen and nectar. and just set the old hive to the side and place your nuc in its place put your frame of brood with the queen (if you can find a frame with lots of larvae that would be the frame to put with the divide) BECAUSE it will take longer before the brood to hatch forcing the queen to lay in the HCS frames. I have done it like you are talking about and I just placed the parent at the back of the nuc facing the opposite direction. ALSO the parent will need to have lots of stores because they are losing there field bees and will have all the other brood to feed.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Do you think I need to shake extra bees in?

If you're in the same location, YES. If you're in a different location, probably.

What the weather is like will make a big difference all the way around.


----------



## Janice Lane (Feb 5, 2006)

What's the easiest way to shake more bees in?
I've used a bee brush before and it seemed to really upset the bees.
If you jarred the frame would it hurt the brood?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What's the easiest way to shake more bees in?

If the comb is strong and well attached you can just shake them. A sudden double shake works well. Two sudden stops seems to dislodge most of them.

>I've used a bee brush before and it seemed to really upset the bees.

If you flick them off with a very decisive flick it usually doesn't. Any method of removing bees from combs leaves a lot of them in the air. Gently brushing will roll them and make them VERY angry.

>If you jarred the frame would it hurt the brood?

No.


----------

